# What do the people say about my athletic, 140lbs, GSD?



## keenanc704

I wanted some opionions on the size of my boy! He is not a possesion, but a friend. He is 140lbs, and in great health at 8 years old. I held off on nuetering him for the chance of breeding him. I had his father for 6 years before I bred him. Thats 16 years of bloodline history. I knew most of the dogs in his pedigree. Any comments?


----------



## gsdraven

Can you post some pictures of him? I have a hard time believing that a 140lb GSD is athletic. How tall is he? Are you guessing his weight or has he been on a scale recently?

Before anyone can comment on you breeding him, they'd have to know bloodlines, temperament, working experience, titles, medical clearances.


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> I wanted some opionions on the size of my boy! He is not a possesion, but a friend. He is 140lbs, and in great health at 8 years old. I held off on nuetering him for the chance of breeding him. I had his father for 6 years before I bred him. Thats 16 years of bloodline history. I knew most of the dogs in his pedigree. Any comments?


 
He is extremely over the standard. You also stated in another post that you have no health checks on him and do not plan to. Like I stated in the other post you wrote on, read the health and genetic portions of this board and learn why health testing is so important.

As far as 16 years of bloodline history, you need well more than that. I know the bloodlines of both of my dogs 50+ years back.


----------



## LaRen616

Either he is the size of a Mastiff or a Great Dane, or he is extremely fat.

GSD's should not be over 100 pounds, if they are then they are either obese or way larger than the standard. JMO


----------



## Lilie

I'd like to see a picture of him, as well as know his lines. I'm not sure how anybody can truly comment as you have requested with out pictures of your big boy!


----------



## jaggirl47

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Standard

Please read this on breed standards.


----------



## keenanc704

Here are some pics. Are you saying that a linebacker in football isnt athletic because he isnt the same size as a wide reciever. He has the heart of a champion. I know he exceeds the breed standards...that wasnt up for debate.


----------



## keenanc704

Here is a picture showing his personality


----------



## LaRen616

What is his height?


----------



## Lilie

He's naked! LOL!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Your boy is very handsome, but I would never have shaved him. JMO.


----------



## Samba

He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## gsdraven

Did you know that it is very bad for their coat to shave them unless absolutely necessary for medical reasons? Their coat is built to keep them warm in the winter and cool in the summer.

Your dog is overweight. He should have a defined waist and I would like to see more of a tuck. You should be able to easily feel ribs without much pressure. Some people even like to see a rib or two. That is what a truly athletic GSD would look like.



keenanc704 said:


> Are you saying that a linebacker in football isnt athletic because he isnt the same size as a wide reciever.


I'm not a football person so I don't get the size reference but I assume the linebacker is usually taller and heavier? And yes, they aren't as atheltic because they won't have the same stamina to run and work all day.

ETA: He's very handsome and I love the NY pic of him smiling.


----------



## GSD MOM

Lilie said:


> He's naked! LOL!


I made Nellie cover her eyes....  didn't see that one coming. 



Yes he is big and handsome. But he does look over weight to me. I don't see any rib sections or a tuck. JMO


----------



## jaggirl47

Umm, why is he shaved?
He is a beautiful dog for sure, but what have you done for him?
Please read the reasons we do health tests.
Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds

Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

German Shepherd Hip Dysplasia Info

Elbow dysplasia

And this is just a few different issues that the GSD can suffer from. There re also eyes, skin, immune system, cardiac, and several others.


----------



## WVGSD

He looks like a lovely pet. Not athletic, but not obese. My guess is that 140 pounds is stretching his weight a bit. When was he on a scale in a vet's office last?


----------



## LaRen616

Personally I would like to see him 15 pounds lighter. 

What is his height?


----------



## holland

Yes he does not look like a 140 lbs -luckily-why on earth would you shave him-poor guy


----------



## gracieGSD

Cute dog....but again, why shaved? I read that you shouldn't shave a dog with a double coat as it will not grow back in correctly? I will try to find the source for that.


----------



## keenanc704

Thanks for the positive feedback...to most. I didnt have a say in him getting shaved. My fiance chose to do that to him. His coat has grown back beautifully, and that will never happen again. He was on the scale in March 11 for routine checkups. I dont have a German Shepherd manual. So I cant answer some of the questions. If I remember correctly, he out weight his 6 yo father by 8 months! Wish I could find those vet papers. He is very well taken care of though! I agree he could slim up, but he is 8 years old. Thats 50 in dog years. Have you seen most at 50 yo people??


----------



## jaggirl47

My old man (10 1/2 y/o) is over the standard. He is around 27 1/2". He weighs 78lbs which is relatively low for his height. You can easily see his abdominal tuck and last 2 ribs. I would not have him any heavier. His hip displaysia cannot handle any more weight.


----------



## PaddyD

Being overweight may be common but that doesn't mean it is healthy. Do his joints a favor and take a few pounds off.


----------



## LaRen616

He really is a good looking boy. 

I measure from the floor to the top of the shoulders.

My boy is 28 inches at the shoulder and 78 pounds. 

He is over the standard height wise.


----------



## Lilie

keenanc704 said:


> I agree he could slim up, but he is 8 years old. Thats 50 in dog years. *Have you seen most at 50 yo people?*?


Hey! I resemble that comment!


----------



## chicagojosh

looks like a nice GSD. from the pics i wouldn't think 140...maybe like 110, but i didn't see the scale. 

My GSD is 95 pounds so also over the standard. I jog/walk him about 3 miles a day, let him run free/play fetch everyday. and he's still 95 pounds. I personally don't get hung up on the standard since I'm not trying to breed him. I can't see how my dog anyway is overweight. he's just bigger, but certainly in shape and i bet gets way more exercise than 99% of the dogs out there...

just keep him active ya know


----------



## jaggirl47

chicagojosh said:


> looks like a nice GSD. from the pics i wouldn't think 140...maybe like 110, but i didn't see the scale.
> 
> My GSD is 95 pounds so also over the standard. I jog/walk him about 3 miles a day, let him run free/play fetch everyday. and he's still 95 pounds. I personally don't get hung up on the standard since I'm not trying to breed him. I can't see how my dog anyway is overweight. he's just bigger, but certainly in shape and i bet gets way more exercise than 99% of the dogs out there...
> 
> just keep him active ya know


However, on another thread the OP was offering his dog for stud service.


----------



## keenanc704

My dog has put on some weight since my father sold his house and I had to keep him in my 700 sq ft apartment. I take him out as much as I can. He is also playful and energetic. I have him on JD, to prevent his joints from hurting. Does anyone else feed their 140lbs $70 dog food?


----------



## chicagojosh

jaggirl47 said:


> However, on another thread the OP was offering his dog for stud service.


ah yes, shouldn't breed him without all the testing and documentation the other posters have mentioned


----------



## GSD MOM

keenanc704 said:


> My dog has put on some weight since my father sold his house and I had to keep him in my 700 sq ft apartment. I take him out as much as I can. He is also playful and energetic. I have him on JD, to prevent his joints from hurting. Does anyone else feed their 140lbs $70 dog food?


Lots of us spend that and more on dog food.


----------



## gracieGSD

You're right, you asked about weight, not the shave. My apologies.


----------



## GSDGunner

keenanc704 said:


> Have you seen most at 50 yo people??


Really? How insulting considering I'm just 7 months shy of turning 50.
Guess I should order my wheelchair and some bon bons!


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> My dog has put on some weight since my father sold his house and I had to keep him in my 700 sq ft apartment. I take him out as much as I can. He is also playful and energetic. I have him on JD, to prevent his joints from hurting. Does anyone else feed their 140lbs $70 dog food?


 
Ummm, both of my GSD's. And they are on different foods. Plus suppliments and whatever else they need. My old man is on more suppliments and medication than I can spout off. I don't even want to think about the cost of his monthly food, suppliments, and meds.


----------



## keenanc704

*** Removed by Admin.***


----------



## Jax08

Your dog is beautiful. 

He's also obese and his size is way over standard. The cost of your dog food has very little bearing on anything. Is it $70/mth? Or $70/bag? I feed my dogs a RAW diet. Not really sure how much I spend.

Here are the facts. Do with them what you may....

SV German Shepherd Breed Standard

http://www.vomhausgochi.com/Website/standard.htm


Canine obesity health problems

Health Risks in Overweight or Obese Dogs

Overweight Dogs: Understanding and Treating this Canine Health Problem


----------



## jaggirl47

Jax08 said:


> Your dog is beautiful.
> 
> He's also obese and his size is way over standard. The cost of your dog food has very little bearing on anything. Is it $70/mth? Or $70/bag? I feed my dogs a RAW diet. Not really sure how much I spend.
> 
> Here are the facts. Do with them what you may....
> 
> SV German Shepherd Breed Standard
> 
> http://www.vomhausgochi.com/Website/standard.htm
> 
> 
> Canine obesity health problems
> 
> Health Risks in Overweight or Obese Dogs
> 
> Overweight Dogs: Understanding and Treating this Canine Health Problem


 
I already posted the standard. He says he pretty much does not care.


----------



## keenanc704

I dont care about the standards. I am aware of them, way before I found this site! Im not opening a GSD ranch to breed them!


jaggirl47 said:


> I already posted the standard. He says he pretty much does not care.


----------



## GSDGunner

*** Removed by Admin***


----------



## keenanc704

***Removed by Admin***


----------



## GSDGunner

***Removed by Admin***


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> ***Removed by Admin***


 
I already admitted my male is well over the standard. He also has several genetic issues. That is the reason he is neutered and will not be bred.

My female however is very much within the standard. She is 23" tall and weighs 54lbs. She is also extremely athletic and works.


----------



## gsdraven

keenanc704 said:


> ***Removed by Admin***


Keenan, you are new here. I suggest you read the rules if you are going to continue posting. Personal attacks are not allowed. 

And this is general reminder to all posters to remain respectful to each other no matter how long of posting history the poster has.


----------



## CarrieJ

Beautiful dog...standards or not. The shaved look made me wince like someone used fingernails on a chalkboard...but he's still a good looking dog.
*I'm not a show dog owner...prefer the smaller ones but my dog is oversized from a BYB...she's a pet.

ETA: She's spayed. Never planned on breeding her.


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> ***Removed by Admin***


 
By the way, my name is listed in the bottom of the post in my signature. Yes, I am a woman and extremely proud of that fact.


----------



## GSDElsa

Am not convinced for one second that dog weighs 140


----------



## Chris Wild

Anyone who loves GSDs should care about the standard, because it is what defines the breed. Is it the worst thing in the world to breed an oversized dog? Well, no. Not if that dog has to offer exceptional traits otherwise, ones that can't be found in dogs within the standard. 

So you don't care that your dog is oversized and overweight. Fine. As I said, as far as faults go being oversized isn't the worst. 

But what about health and temperament? What have you done to ensure that your dog possesses good genetics in those respects? Are his hips and elbows certified? Has he had other health testing? What about his parents and siblings? Even if he has perfect joints and perfect health himself, if his close relatives have genetic health issues he is very likely to carry those genes himself and pass them onto puppies even if he doesn't express them.

How has his temperament been tested? I'm not talking about by his owners around the house because that is no where near sufficient. First because owners cannot be objective and are blinded by the love of their dog. Second because at home in a familiar environment does not place enough stress on the dog to see the cracks in the temperament. This is why training, titling and seeking objective evaluations from quality individuals who know what a GSD should be and can measure a dog against that are important.

And then beyond ensuring that he himself is breed worthy with regard to health and temperament, what research have you done into his bloodlines to know what other genetics may exist there and be expressed. As with health issues, temperament faults that exist in the family, even if not expressed by an individual can be produced by that individual. This is why in addition to ensuring each individual being bred is proven breed worthy, studying the bloodlines and traits they carry is also imperative to good breeding.

Make no mistake, by seeking to breed your dog, and from the sounds of it having bred in the past, you ARE a breeder. And that means that you have an ethical responsibility to the breed you claim to love, and to the owners of future puppies, to do it right. If you're not going to do it right and be a good breeder, then you are doing a huge disservice to everyone.


----------



## keenanc704

First Im not a breeder. I only own my one dog, and I have NEVER bred him. I was contacted by my former breeder to stud out my first GSD. I am in contact with most of the siblings of his litter, as well as his aunts and uncles and grandparents. My fingers hurt from replying to 30 different people. Take this as my parting words, I wont stick around for a reply! I have to pee now!


Chris Wild said:


> Anyone who loves GSDs should care about the standard, because it is what defines the breed. Is it the worst thing in the world to breed an oversized dog? Well, no. Not if that dog has to offer exceptional traits otherwise, ones that can't be found in dogs within the standard.
> 
> So you don't care that your dog is oversized and overweight. Fine. As I said, as far as faults go being oversized isn't the worst.
> 
> But what about health and temperament? What have you done to ensure that your dog possesses good genetics in those respects? Are his hips and elbows certified? Has he had other health testing? What about his parents and siblings? Even if he has perfect joints and perfect health himself, if his close relatives have genetic health issues he is very likely to carry those genes himself and pass them onto puppies even if he doesn't express them.
> 
> How has his temperament been tested? I'm not talking about by his owners around the house because that is no where near sufficient. First because owners cannot be objective and are blinded by the love of their dog. Second because at home in a familiar environment does not place enough stress on the dog to see the cracks in the temperament. This is why training, titling and seeking objective evaluations from quality individuals who know what a GSD should be and can measure a dog against that are important.
> 
> And then beyond ensuring that he himself is breed worthy with regard to health and temperament, what research have you done into his bloodlines to know what other genetics may exist there and be expressed. As with health issues, temperament faults that exist in the family, even if not expressed by an individual can be produced by that individual. This is why in addition to ensuring each individual being bred is proven breed worthy, studying the bloodlines and traits they carry is also imperative to good breeding.
> 
> Make no mistake, by seeking to breed your dog, and from the sounds of it having bred in the past, you ARE a breeder. And that means that you have an ethical responsibility to the breed you claim to love, and to the owners of future puppies, to do it right. If you're not going to do it right and be a good breeder, then you are doing a huge disservice to everyone.


----------



## jaggirl47

Chris Wild said:


> Anyone who loves GSDs should care about the standard, because it is what defines the breed. Is it the worst thing in the world to breed an oversized dog? Well, no. Not if that dog has to offer exceptional traits otherwise, ones that can't be found in dogs within the standard.
> 
> So you don't care that your dog is oversized and overweight. Fine. As I said, as far as faults go being oversized isn't the worst.
> 
> But what about health and temperament? What have you done to ensure that your dog possesses good genetics in those respects? Are his hips and elbows certified? Has he had other health testing? What about his parents and siblings? Even if he has perfect joints and perfect health himself, if his close relatives have genetic health issues he is very likely to carry those genes himself and pass them onto puppies even if he doesn't express them.
> 
> How has his temperament been tested? I'm not talking about by his owners around the house because that is no where near sufficient. First because owners cannot be objective and are blinded by the love of their dog. Second because at home in a familiar environment does not place enough stress on the dog to see the cracks in the temperament. This is why training, titling and seeking objective evaluations from quality individuals who know what a GSD should be and can measure a dog against that are important.
> 
> And then beyond ensuring that he himself is breed worthy with regard to health and temperament, what research have you done into his bloodlines to know what other genetics may exist there and be expressed. As with health issues, temperament faults that exist in the family, even if not expressed by an individual can be produced by that individual. This is why in addition to ensuring each individual being bred is proven breed worthy, studying the bloodlines and traits they carry is also imperative to good breeding.
> 
> Make no mistake, by seeking to breed your dog, and from the sounds of it having bred in the past, you ARE a breeder. And that means that you have an ethical responsibility to the breed you claim to love, and to the owners of future puppies, to do it right. If you're not going to do it right and be a good breeder, then you are doing a huge disservice to everyone.


 
Awesome post Chris!! You say it much better than I can. I guess it comes with experience.


----------



## CarrieJ

> Beautiful dog...standards or not.


I should reiterate.
I care about standards, but I am not a breeder. I was seeking a companion that happened to be a GSD. I was trying to rescue a "misfit" (that's in quotes folks *grin*) but had problems with local rescue.
So I chose a dog that would most likely end up in a shelter eventually.

I do understand that most Americans tend to like large houses, cars, dogs, etc. Working dogs especially search/drug dogs need to fit places that a large SUV dog can't.

She's still a good looking dog. Just tall and epileptic.
Next time around...I'll probably still go with a breeder who does care about standards. Who knows...though. 

hopefully that was clearer.


----------



## TheNamesNelson

Dogs overweight, and he isnt 140lbs. I've known mastiffs that were 140lbs and would dwarf that guy, you read the scale wrong. It was probably 104lbs. You should put your dog on a diet and start caring about his health.


----------



## CarrieJ

You know, my other half did that at the vet last month. The scale said:
100.07 (yeah, yeah...she's on a diet and has lost weight)...but my grumpy old man thought it said 107.

*makes note to bring her back for a weigh in*


----------



## jaggirl47

CarrieJ said:


> I should reiterate.
> I care about standards, but I am not a breeder. I was seeking a companion that happened to be a GSD. I was trying to rescue a "misfit" (that's in quotes folks *grin*) but had problems with local rescue.
> So I chose a dog that would most likely end up in a shelter eventually.
> 
> I do understand that most Americans tend to like large houses, cars, dogs, etc. Working dogs especially search/drug dogs need to fit places that a large SUV dog can't.
> 
> She's still a good looking dog. Just tall and epileptic.
> Next time around...I'll probably still go with a breeder who does care about standards. Who knows...though.
> 
> hopefully that was clearer.


 
Carrie, almost all of us started with BYB dogs. Most of them are genetic messes but we love them and their quirks.


----------



## DnP

jaggirl47 said:


> Carrie, almost all of us started with BYB dogs. Most of them are genetic messes but we love them and their quirks.


I hear you...a mistake never to be made again.

To the OP, who may or may not come back after he goes pee...

My Dakota was a BYB oversized gsd that weighed 125lbs at his highest weight and at age 9. Was he athletic, yes for a senior, was he in good shape, definitely not. I worked to get him down to 112lbs (it CAN be done) and what a difference it made in his energy level and stamina. Good thing he dropped the weight too because a year later, he was diagnosed with DM. Look up Degenerative Myelopathy....one of the genetic diseases common in gsd breed. 

http://http://neuro.vetmed.ufl.edu/neuro/DM_Web/DMofGS.htm

I don't know if you have ever had an oversized gsd prior to your boy, but when they become seniors, you will learn to regret wanting such a big dog. They age more quickly and unless you keep them slim and trim, the have more pressure/stress on their joints to get up and down not just the floor but also the steps as well as general activity. 

I'm not saying your dog isn't great, all of our dogs are great with and without their faults. And obviously, you love your dog. However, it doesn't make him a good dog to stud out. Stick around and read posts on this breed we all love. Maybe you feel attacked but knee jerk statements that have been made both by yourself and others is not the way to have a "healthy open discussion". 

Re-read some of the posts. There is a breed standard for a reason. GOOD, reputable breeders do health testing for a REASON. HD is prevalant in the breed for a reason...indiscriminant breeding without health testing for one. Re-read Chris Wild's post. She gave you excellent reasons NOT to breed your dog without more knowlege on his heath AND his pedigree. 

Step back, take a deep breath and open your mind to those trying to HELP you understand the gsd breed and what it is. There is a lot you can learn on this forum...trust me. And before you blow me off, I thought I was well educated on the gsd breed with having raised one for nearly 14 years. When I joined this forum, I learned that I know as much as I thought I did.


----------



## Emoore

keenanc704 said:


> Here are some pics. Are you saying that a linebacker in football isnt athletic because he isnt the same size as a wide reciever. He has the heart of a champion. I know he exceeds the breed standards...that wasnt up for debate.


Linebackers are athletic, heavyweight power lifters are athletic, heck even sumo wrestlers are athletic. 

However, it's also a fact that the athletic career of your average NFL linebacker is woefully short and that they pay a high price in health, specifically with their joints because of it. If your dog had a multi-million dollar contract that required he weigh 140lb it might be different, but I doubt that. His health would be better long-term if he were leaner.


----------



## selzer

:welcome:

 Not everyone is :toasting:

your desire to make uppy:uppy:uppy:

with your :dancingtree: :gsdsit:.


So :teary: that your reception was :brrrwinter:

but we :wub: our :halogsd::gsdbeggin:uppy::gsdhead::gsdsit:.

And makinguppy:uppy:uppy:without

:dogsledding:

:nono:

Glad you enjoyed your stay :greet:


----------



## wildo

:rofl: I needed that. Funny!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

selzer said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Not everyone is :toasting:
> 
> your desire to make uppy:uppy:uppy:
> 
> with your :dancingtree: :gsdsit:.
> 
> 
> So :teary: that your reception was :brrrwinter:
> 
> but we :wub: our :halogsd::gsdbeggin:uppy::gsdhead::gsdsit:.
> 
> And makinguppy:uppy:uppy:without
> 
> :dogsledding:
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your stay :greet:


lol that was rather clever.


----------



## Mrs.K

GSDElsa said:


> Am not convinced for one second that dog weighs 140


Neither am I. He's not even close to a 140 pounds...


----------



## Goofy

best post of this thread by far!!



selzer said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Not everyone is :toasting:
> 
> your desire to make uppy:uppy:uppy:
> 
> with your :dancingtree: :gsdsit:.
> 
> 
> So :teary: that your reception was :brrrwinter:
> 
> but we :wub: our :halogsd::gsdbeggin:uppy::gsdhead::gsdsit:.
> 
> And makinguppy:uppy:uppy:without
> 
> :dogsledding:
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your stay :greet:


----------



## EchoGSD

He certainly looks like a handsome, happy fellow. As for breeding, that's WAY out of my league. Lots of good advice from more educated folks about that on this forum.


----------



## GSD_Xander

I think he's a handsome boy and could stand to lose a few pounds. don't think he is 140lbs...I'm glad you won't be shaving him again. 

===


selzer said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Not everyone is :toasting:
> 
> your desire to make uppy:uppy:uppy:
> 
> with your :dancingtree: :gsdsit:.
> 
> 
> So :teary: that your reception was :brrrwinter:
> 
> but we :wub: our :halogsd::gsdbeggin:uppy::gsdhead::gsdsit:.
> 
> And makinguppy:uppy:uppy:without
> 
> :dogsledding:
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your stay :greet:


That's great!


----------



## GregK

God, that shaved pic is one of the funniest things I've ever seen! I'm dying to know what the reason was for that?????


----------



## sagelfn

ignorance


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

GregK said:


> God, that shaved pic is one of the funniest things I've ever seen! I'm dying to know what the reason was for that?????


I can't answer for the poster-however, one day I was discussing with my cousin how busy I was, and in the conversation I mentioned how much time I spend vacuuming my home everyday. My cousin told me to shave my dog-she said that she sure wouldn't think about doing it twice, because no fur, less mess. I told her NO WAY! 
Perhaps that is why the OP shaved his dog?


----------



## selzer

No, they wanted to post some puppy porn.

Isn't there some kind of board rule about posting nude GSDs?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Great post Selzer... you definitely get the award for best use of those smiley icons. 

The wave goodbye at the end was the icing on the cake... good stuff.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Lucy Dog said:


> Great post Selzer... you definitely get the award for best use of those smiley icons.
> 
> The wave goodbye at the end was the icing on the cake... good stuff.


I agree, that post was very creative-awesome!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

LoL-from the shaved dog, to the great post by Selzer, to the OP leaving the post to "PEE" to someone giving this thread a one star rating, this thread has been quite comical.


----------



## kelso

wow, I have never actually seen a shaved GSD.

At first from far away (before clicking on the pic) I thought he was in some sort of body cast :shocked:

Looks like he has a happy personality  But agree that 140 is to big


----------



## CarrieJ

Jeez Louize Seltzer,
After reading your post being requoted a couple times; now *both* my dog and I are having a seizure. 
(just kidding it really was funny...just um...bright and animimated)

Yep...the shaved GSDs make me wince and cringe.


----------



## Zeusismydog

Oh my a naked GSD I had to cover my eyes  He looks nice. 140lbs is a LOT of weight for a dog (yes I know a LOT of people have already said that). 

Why did your breeder want to breed your GSD? How where his hips and elbows? It is devastating to watch such a noble creature as GSD hurting to try and get around. To watch him decide it is not worth the effort to move to eat. That is why so many people speak out so strongly about hip dysplasia. Some dogs show only small signs and when x rayed show terrible hips. They are too proud to show their pain, but make no mistake they ARE hurting and hurting BAD. 
Many people are touchy about breeding as they have had the heartbreak and expense of taking care of a dog that has health problems. My biggest beef against BYB is they don't test for health problems. Sure your dog looks healthy but how healthy is he really? Even if you get away from hip problems what about allergies, and the 100 other things that can go wrong with health? Temperament is also a big question. With a dog (even one that half you dogs size) you NEED a great temperament. What stresses him? How social is he? How does he get along with other dogs? Is he a hard or soft temperament?


----------



## JPF

everyone with an "oversized" GSD says my gsd is not overweight and athletic. Invariably, all overweight. Not to mention too large. This is not to say (like others have mentioned) they aren't good dogs. They just shouldn't be breeding these dogs. Personally it is quite tiring seeing these posts every 2 weeks. The popularity of this breed is a curse.


----------



## Dogaroo

keenanc704 said:


> First Im not a breeder. I only own my one dog, and I have NEVER bred him. I was contacted by my former breeder to stud out my first GSD. I am in contact with most of the siblings of his litter, as well as his aunts and uncles and grandparents. My fingers hurt from replying to 30 different people. Take this as my parting words, I wont stick around for a reply! I have to pee now!


Here ya go! Test your aim on this:


----------



## Syaoransbear

It's hard to tell how tall that dog is, but if it's tall enough, yeah, I can see the 140. The heaviest weight Chrono got to was 130. When I weighed him, I was shocked, because he definitely didn't look that heavy and even at that weight no one would have ever called him fat. But the truth is, for his breed and bone structure, he WAS overweight even if he didn't really look like it.

Please don't stud your dog. German shepherds weren't designed to be giant sized, and with all of the joint issues in this breed they just can't handle being that large.

And try to get some of that weight off your dog. If you think it's athletic now, you'll be _amazed_ when you take off 30 or so pounds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I don't think he looks to be 140lbs either.

A male I had many years ago, was 32" at the shoulders and his top weight was 125lbs he was much bigger/taller than the pics posted..Kodi's weight was also on the lean side since he was such a 'mutant', I didn't want a HUGE fat dog.


----------



## wyominggrandma

that dog isn't 140. I think he is 140 in the eyes of his imaginative owner. We get people into the vets all the time that say, before weighing, my dog weighs 150lbs or whatever and when they get on the scale its usually way way below what they think.
Had a lady come in that wanted to get worm medicine for her 40lb cat!!. I told her we could not dispence meds for that heavy weight unless we knew for sure what he weighed due to that much medicine would have made him sick since it would be an overdose. She swore up and down the cat weighed that much. Finally brought the cat in, it was 15.5lbs. She was actually upset, since she thought her cat was 40 lbs.
I have a 22 month old Bernese Mountain Dog that weighs in at 126 lbs. I trot him 2 miles a day at 10mph with the 4wheeler. You can still feel his ribs, he is going to put on more weight. But this boy can jump and spin and run without a problem, has OFA good prelim hips and is agile. But Berners are DRAFT dogs, made to be heavy and thick.
.
We had a vaccination clinic today and would you believe that two different people brought in labs that were over 100 lbs. They were fat, and unhealthy, but the owners were proud they have "big" labs. Nothing the vet could say about diets and health got through to them.
too bad for the dog, at his age the OP should be trying to keep him lightweight for his joints and arthritis, not bragging about his obese dog


----------



## Chicagocanine

keenanc704 said:


> I wanted some opionions on the size of my boy! He is not a possesion, but a friend. He is 140lbs, and in great health at 8 years old.


He is a very handsome dog! However, I would recommend taking some weight off him. A German Shepherd should have a defined waist, a tuck-up and I would expect to be able to tell where the ribs are on a dog that is shaved to the skin like the one photo. What is your dog's height at the shoulders? That might help to give an idea of a good weight for him.

Extra weight on a dog is not good for them. Especially as a dog gets older, any extra weight is going to put extra stress on the bones and joints which can cause problems. 
I would suggest feeding a high-quality food with a good amount of protein, but cut back a bit on the amount you feed. If you use a high-quality food you generally need to feed less than you do with a lower-quality food or one full of fillers like corn or wheat, so although it may be more expensive per bag it may end up not costing as much as you'd think because you don't use the bag up as quickly (plus healthier=less vet bills!)


----------



## KLCecil

keenanc704 said:


> My dog has put on some weight since my father sold his house and I had to keep him in my 700 sq ft apartment. I take him out as much as I can. He is also playful and energetic. I have him on JD, to prevent his joints from hurting. Does anyone else feed their 140lbs $70 dog food?


I feed my 65lb Bitch $75 food.


----------



## stoli2003

Can I come over for dinner


----------



## cliffson1

I don't think the dog is 140 lbs, he does look to be about the size of one of the police dogs I was training with on Wednesday. He's a nice looking dog, I don't think the guy wants to breed him, and even if he did I certainly have seen some far worse stock bred. Just think he's proud of his baby and wanted to show him off....lol.


----------



## selzer

The thread is over a year old.


----------



## Lakl

Lol, I didn't even realize as I was reading! I just saw the May date off to the side.


----------



## codmaster

keenanc704 said:


> I wanted some opionions on the size of my boy! He is not a possesion, but a friend. He is 140lbs, and in great health at 8 years old. I held off on nuetering him for the chance of breeding him. I had his father for 6 years before I bred him. Thats 16 years of bloodline history. I knew most of the dogs in his pedigree. Any comments?


 
If accurate weight, a *BIG *dog!


----------



## doggiedad

how do you compare a human to a dog??



keenanc704 said:


> Here are some pics. Are you saying that a linebacker in football isnt athletic because he isnt the same size as a wide reciever. He has the heart of a champion. I know he exceeds the breed standards...that wasnt up for debate.


----------



## codmaster

Dogaroo said:


> Here ya go! Test your aim on this:


 
So clever!




*Best not to ask for an opinion if you don't want to hear opinions!*

A 140 lb GSD is way too big!

Picture your dog herding sheep all day, or working running after bad guys as a K9, and wouldn't a 140 lb GSD make a great seeing eye dog?

Other than maybe a mountain snow resue dog job, what job would a 140 lb GSD be better at than a more standard sized one?


----------



## codmaster

keenanc704 said:


> *I wanted some opionions* on the size of my boy! He is not a possesion, but a friend. He is 140lbs, and in great health at 8 years old. I held off on nuetering him for the chance of breeding him. I had his father for 6 years before I bred him. Thats 16 years of bloodline history. I knew most of the dogs in his pedigree. *Any comments?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *You asked for opinions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Change your mind?*


----------



## codmaster

keenanc704 said:


> My dog has put on some weight since my father sold his house and I had to keep him in my 700 sq ft apartment. I take him out as much as I can. He is also playful and energetic. I have him on JD, to prevent *his joints from hurting*. Does anyone else feed their 140lbs* $70 dog food?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *What difference does the cost of his food make?*
> 
> *Plus, $70 for what? Doesn't mean anything till you say what and how much cost $70, does it??????*
> 
> *Less weight might help his joints more!*
> 
> *How much did he weigh till he had to move to a smaller place?*


----------



## selzer

codmaster said:


> keenanc704 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog has put on some weight since my father sold his house and I had to keep him in my 700 sq ft apartment. I take him out as much as I can. He is also playful and energetic. I have him on JD, to prevent *his joints from hurting*. Does anyone else feed their 140lbs* $70 dog food?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *What difference does the cost of his food make?*
> 
> *Plus, $70 for what? Doesn't mean anything till you say what and how much cost $70, does it??????*
> 
> *Less weight might help his joints more!*
> 
> *How much did he weigh till he had to move to a smaller place?*
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the guy is long gone, over a year ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## codmaster

selzer said:


> codmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the guy is long gone, over a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dudette, thanks ever so much for your insight!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.K

keenanc704 said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback...to most. I didnt have a say in him getting shaved. My fiance chose to do that to him. His coat has grown back beautifully, and that will never happen again. He was on the scale in March 11 for routine checkups. I dont have a German Shepherd manual. So I cant answer some of the questions. If I remember correctly, he out weight his 6 yo father by 8 months! Wish I could find those vet papers. He is very well taken care of though! I agree he could slim up, but he is 8 years old. Thats 50 in dog years. Have you seen most at 50 yo people??


My eight year old boy weighs 79 pounds. That is a poor excuse. IMO


----------



## holland

Strange...old thread...let it die


----------

